# Serbian (BCS): loš - gori - najgori



## VelikiMag

Pozdrav svima na forumu! Sve češće sam počeo da primijećujem kako ljudi koriste riječ 'lošiji' i to mi u zadnje vrijeme nekako para uši. Nisam siguran, možda je takva komparacija negdje i dopuštena, ali zar nije pravilnije koristiti oblike: 'loš - gori - najgori'? Pa barem na televiziji, ako ništa drugo.


----------



## Duya

Ne, oba oblika komparativa su ispravna. Vidi link na Hrvatskom jezičnom portalu. Nije mi pri ruci neka srpska gramatika (tačnije, jeste, ali me mrzi da kopam pošto nema pretraživanje  ), ali ne vidim razlog zašto bi bilo drugačije, ili zašto bi trebalo dati prednost obliku "gori".


----------



## phosphore

_Gori_ je zapravo komparativ prideva _zao_. Pridev _loš_ ima pravilan komparativ _lošiji_, ali verujem da se dopušta i komparativ _gori_.


----------



## VelikiMag

Pitao sam prije svega zato što u svim jezicima koji su meni poznati pridjevi dobar i loš imaju posebne komparativne oblike i ne mijenjaju se kao ostali pridjevi. I kada sam ja išao u školu (iako to bješe davno), ne sjećam se da se moglo reći lošiji. Ili bar da je bilo poželjno tako reći. Iako sada vidim da je i tako pravilno, nekako mi se čini da je to naknadno uvršteno, vjerovatno jer su ljudi tako govorili, zato što im je jednostavno bilo logično da je tako. Eto zašto bi po mom mišljenju trebalo dati prednost obliku ''gori'', jer on u svakom značenju zadovoljava ono što se želi reći kada se kaže ''lošiji''.
Inače, interesantno je kako su razne stvari postajale pravilne u svim 'našim' jezicima. Npr. u Crnoj Gori će svako reći ''visok - visočiji'', iako bi trebalo reći ''viši''. Ali ako većina tako govori, onda i to jednom postane pravilno, zar ne?


----------



## DenisBiH

Mediacentrov Historijski arhiv bh. štampe ima nekoliko primjera upotrebe oblika _lošiji_ iz 19. i sa početka 20. stoljeća. Također i Hrvatski jezični korpus.

Sa subjektivne pak strane i meni _lošiji_ čudno zvuči.

Što se tiče oblika _visočiji_, Historijski arhiv ima i primjera takvog oblika iz 19. stoljeća.


----------



## phosphore

Ja vam opet kažem da se _gori_ uzima za komparativ prideva _zao_. Pridev _loš_ ima pravilan komparativ _lošiji_, ali verujem da standard za njega zbog rasprostranjenosti dopušta i komparativ _gori_.



> *gori,* -a, -e komp. od _zao_. (Milica Vujanić et al., _Rečnik srpskoga jezika_, Novi Sad: Matica srpska, 2007)


 
A što se tiče oblika _visočiji_ on sem što je raspostranjen u narodnim govorima nekada je bio smatran i pravilnim, ali danas standard priznaje samo oblik _viši_.


----------



## Orlin

VelikiMag said:


> Pitao sam prije svega zato što u svim jezicima koji su meni poznati pridjevi dobar i loš imaju posebne komparativne oblike i ne mijenjaju se kao ostali pridjevi.


 
Izvinjavam se za moguće off-topiciranje, ali mislim da postoje jezici sa sasvim pravilnim komparativima i superlativima ovih prideva - npr. u bugarskom ima samo jednog univerzalnog načina građenja komparativa i superlativa svih prideva bez izuzetaka (uz pomoć prefuksa _по-_ za komparativ i _най-_ za superlativ). 
Inače čini mi se da u većini jezika najčešće korištene reči nekog vida, kakvi su npr. pridevi _dobar_ i _loš_, imaju nepravilne oblike.


----------



## VelikiMag

> Izvinjavam se za moguće off-topiciranje, ali mislim da postoje jezici sa  sasvim pravilnim komparativima i superlativima ovih prideva


Ja ni ne sumnjam da postoje, ali sam se ograničio na one koje ja znam. Konkretno, to su engleski i ruski. A mislim da je tako i sa italijanskim i španskim, iako ne mogu sa sigurnošću da tvrdim jer njih ne znam.


----------



## phosphore

Jezika u svetu ima oko 7000.


----------



## Daniel.N

Dobar i loš su često nepravilni u indoeuropskim jezicima.


----------

